# Got job in Delhi, now moving



## gxsaurav (May 4, 2008)

I was recently in Gurgaon for a Microsoft training session & there I got a job offer from Virtual Studio World which is a Adobe & Microsoft Solution Partner company dealing in MS & Adobe technologies as a UI & Graphics Designer. I met old Digit forum member Divyansh during this trip & was almost going to meet Anuj Bhardwaz too but wasn't able to due to time restrictions. 

I will be moving to Delhi now, will be joining the company from June 1 as I need to wind up my work here & move all the packages from here to there. 

I need help, since I am new to Delhi ( I have been to Gurgaon before but not Delhi), I would like to know whose from Delhi. Some people are I know are Divyansh, Kalpik, Anuj (gurgaon) & well...that's it. I would like to be in contact cos I do have my brother studying there but still need help in moving around etc.

The office is in Greater Kailash 2, near Savitri Cinema....which area is close to this place where I can get a good & reasonable cost PG cos cooking for the first 2 or 3 months is going to be a problem for me due to lack of equipments.

I will be taking my bike to delhi after some months so till then a PG close to Metro's location is prefered. 

Also which SIM card should I get in Delhi cos GPRS is going to be a heavy requirment for me. I can manage call rates with tarrif cards but unlimited GPRS with POP3 access & ability to use it in computer too is a requirment till the time I get my computer there with a proper broadband connection.

More to come........


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2008)

all the best dude!


----------



## drgrudge (May 4, 2008)

Congrats man! All the very best.


----------



## manas (May 4, 2008)

Congrats......


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2008)

All the best gx.


----------



## phreak0ut (May 4, 2008)

Congrats Win fanboy


----------



## xbonez (May 4, 2008)

congrats saurav

well, i'm in delhi...good news is ur office is very close to Nehru Place, the cmputer market of delhi. near that area u can get a gud PG at either GK2 itself or in CR Park - thts chittranjan park. its a good place, mostly full of bengalis..lots of PGs available there

oh and btw, in that part of delhi, there's no metro yet...though bus connectivity of delhi is very gud


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2008)

congrats gx


----------



## enticer86 (May 4, 2008)

Congratulations bro.
Well lemme be straight to whatever help i can extend.

1. This is a brief up on Metro for u: Metro is not there in south delhi. The nearest Metro station from Gk2 is the one at Connaught place, which is abt 50 mins ride in auto ( Approx rs. 80-100). The other stations like Central Secretariat, or the one at Indraprastha (ITO) are also very near to CP, but you won't find any autos. Buses are very frequent in the ITO area.

2. PGs : I don't kno much abt the South Delhi area, but as far as my knowledge goes, most ppl prefer staying in PGs at Gautam Nagar, rite next to AIIMS. The advantage there is that rates are pretty nominal, and buses and autos are easily available. CR Park is another option.

3. GPRS: I find Vodafone GPRS services better in the sense that disconnections are very less, as compared to Idea, where you keep getting disconnected. Also the call rates for Vodafone are pretty fine. Pls note, you can get a very gud scheme if the Vodafone dealer is known to u.

Rest, you have many buddies here, include me in the list


----------



## gxsaurav (May 4, 2008)

Thanx for the replies guys. 

Ok, So Metro isn't there in South Delhi means till I get my bike there I have to pay a lot for Auto every day or wait in line for Bus. I can do it 1 or 2 months I think.

Please give me a list of closest place to GK2 where I can find a PG. So far the list includes...

1) CR Park
2) Gautam Nagar
3) Alaknanda


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 4, 2008)

Congo and Welcome to Delhi!


----------



## slugger (May 4, 2008)

Congrats buddy gr8 News


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 4, 2008)

Welcome to polluted Delhi.
AApki yatraa mangalmay ho.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 4, 2008)

congrats gx


----------



## prateek_san (May 4, 2008)

congrats man.. and welcome to Delhi.....


----------



## gxsaurav (May 4, 2008)

I talked to my friends in Delhi. When I reach there for the first few days I will stay with my friends in Dwarka for 1st month. During this I will look for a PG close to office, bring my workstation from Lucknow to Delhi & rest of the stuff.

I have decided that I will buy Airtel SIM in Delhi. How is it? I will activate net on Phone for Rs 99 in it, & will activate mobile office once I get my computer to there. I will be using it with my Sony Ericsson K750i & GPRS only till I buy a SE K850i


----------



## enticer86 (May 5, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I talked to my friends in Delhi. When I reach there for the first few days I will stay with my friends in Dwarka for 1st month. During this I will look for a PG close to office, bring my workstation from Lucknow to Delhi & rest of the stuff.
> 
> I have decided that I will buy Airtel SIM in Delhi. How is it? I will activate net on Phone for Rs 99 in it, & will activate mobile office once I get my computer to there. I will be using it with my Sony Ericsson K750i & GPRS only till I buy a SE K850i



Gud enuf, well settled.


----------



## din (May 5, 2008)

Congrats GX and happy you met Sunnydiv.

Now do not start going out of house at 2 AM (you know for what )


----------



## ray|raven (May 5, 2008)

Congrats gx.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 5, 2008)

Congrats GX...

You can try for accomodation at CR park A block, which is just behind GK-II and walking distance. I used to stay at CR park around 3-4 years ago. Otherwise, as someone mentioned you can also try near AIIMS. All places are well connected by autos and buses. Bad news is there is still no metro in south Delhi. But another good news is that it will be around 2-3 mins auto ride to Nehru place, the IT hub, where you can meet all your computer and cell phone and electronics buying needs.

You said you had been to Gurgaon before, so you will be knowing how to bargain with the autowallahs, the most notorious in the world, I think..

All the best for your stay there.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 5, 2008)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> or wait in line for Bus


Nah you wont ave to do that, no one waits for a bus in a queue here.

BTW did yo look at my Dolphin related reply in your original thread? It is much more affordable than Airtel.


----------



## hullap (May 5, 2008)

congrats winboy


----------



## drgrudge (May 5, 2008)

I've a small doubt and I didn't want to open a new thread.. (hope GX doesn't mind) 

 - How far is the H.Nizamuddin Railway Station from the Delhi (not New Delhi) Railway Station? What's the time taken to travel? 
- Is there metro along that route? 
- If I've to take an auto, how much should I pay (We'll have our baggages too)?


----------



## enticer86 (May 5, 2008)

Dolphin? Does it support GPRS???




drgrudge said:


> I've a small doubt and I didn't want to open a new thread.. (hope GX doesn't mind)
> 
> - How far is the H.Nizamuddin Railway Station from the Delhi (not New Delhi) Railway Station? What's the time taken to travel?
> - Is there metro along that route?
> - If I've to take an auto, how much should I pay (We'll have our baggages too)?



Nizamuddin is abt 10 kms from Old Delhi Railway Station. Autowalas wud ask for 100rs+. I'd advise you to take taxi, the ones that are operated by the govt. I mean u need to register inside the station only and you pay, get reciept, tk taxi, and giv him the reciept. Autowalas are basically chor ppl.. Overcharging and drunk driving is the norm.
You can chek the map here *www.mapmyindia.com/online/?from=ni...d delhi railway station&via=&type=best&q=dir#

Theres NO METRO along that route.


----------



## drgrudge (May 5, 2008)

^^
Thanks. Rs 100 for a 10 km ride is too much. I thought rick ppl are the worst in Chennai!


----------



## enticer86 (May 5, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> ^^
> Thanks. Rs 100 for a 10 km ride is too much. I thought rick ppl are the worst in Chennai!



You are in for a very rude shock buddy... and haan, if u r coming from chennai, do keep in mind "northies are helpful and gud too" coz generally ppl from south india hav a feeling that north indians are this and that.


----------



## ThinkFree (May 5, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I have decided that I will buy Airtel SIM in Delhi. How is it? I will activate net on Phone for Rs 99 in it, & will activate mobile office once I get my computer to there. I will be using it with my Sony Ericsson K750i & GPRS only till I buy a SE K850i



Airtel provides the best GSM service in Delhi at present (though Vodafone is catching up fast and GPRS speed is a bit faster). But make sure that you would get EDGE where you are going to stay otherwise speed would be pathetic. Tata Indicom would be better option for such place(average speed  15KBps)


----------



## drgrudge (May 5, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> You are in for a very rude shock buddy... and haan, if u r coming from chennai, do keep in mind "northies are helpful and gud too" coz generally ppl from south india hav a feeling that north indians are this and that.


This is the fourth time, I'll be in Delhi.  I love Delhi. 

Anyway we're proceeding to Kashmir. While returning, we just have half a day which I'm planning to visit Indian Gate or Qutab Minar + Lotus Temple (dunno if we'll time for this). Our hotel is booked in Karol Bagh. Last time also we took metro to Indian Gate and enjoyed the evening there. Will do that this time also.  

Train from Jammu arrives at 11:30 AM and Train to Chennai leaves at 10:30 PM. Keep in mind that we need to have food and be in the Railway Station latest by 10 PM. So would you suggest Qutab Minar? (Not interested in Red Fort + Jama Masjid)


----------



## enticer86 (May 5, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> So would you suggest Qutab Minar? (Not interested in Red Fort + Jama Masjid)



See if my opinion matters, and if I'd seen both of these places, I'd bunk them now. In any other case, I'd suggest the Red Fort area- u'd have ample options for eating in Old Delhi too


----------



## Chirag (May 5, 2008)

How far is Shimla from Delhi?


----------



## Third Eye (May 5, 2008)

^ Approximately 360-370 km


----------



## kumarmohit (May 6, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Dolphin? Does it support GPRS???



Not only GPRS, they have full EDGE and their unlimited plan is cheapest as well, 

*delhi.mtnl.net.in/services/dolphin_tariff_opt.htm

Aty the bottom of the page, see Option 2. Rs 349 + taxes.


----------



## fun2sh (May 6, 2008)

congrats gx


----------



## slugger (May 6, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> .....I'm planning to visit *Indian Gate*......took metro to *Indian Gate*



sic

*India Gate*


----------



## Chirag (May 6, 2008)

@Third Eye - Well how much time approx. it takes?


----------



## Third Eye (May 6, 2008)

^I think 7-8 hrs


----------



## CadCrazy (May 6, 2008)

Congratulations buddy. Welcome to NCR.
Regarding GPRS the cheapest plan available here is Idea corporate @100 Rs unlimited GPRS per month ( on mobile as well as on pc). Go for it if you can get it as it is only available if you are working in any company (not available for General Public)


----------



## kumarmohit (May 6, 2008)

^^^Is that GPRS or EDGE?

And can I be working in any company to get that plan or is it required that company and Idea have a tie up? As in how do I get the plan?


----------



## CadCrazy (May 6, 2008)

Its GPRS 115 kbps max speed. Normal speed vary from 56 to 80 kbps. Usually tie up is necessary but you can contact Idea sales executives to offer the service in your company.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 6, 2008)

I applied on the site, though I do not think a tie up would be something I can work out. In any case only GPRS means that the speeds would be crappy! Seems MTNL is still better for unlimited internet on the go.


----------



## kalpik (May 7, 2008)

Congrats GX! And i guess you've got all help that you needed from fellow members


----------



## gxsaurav (May 7, 2008)

Well, yeah. Kalpik, PM me your phone number.

I got my offer letter today. I might join before June 1 as I m just getting bored in lucknow...........aaaaaaa main pak rahan hun ghar par.


----------



## kalpik (May 7, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## gxsaurav (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Kalpik, I got your number, save mine.

I am coming to Delhi on May 10 for 1 day as I have to attend the MVP open day with Shantanu in Nehru Place, Eros Towers. I will go the new office same day to fill my offer letter etc. I will come back to Lucknow on May 11 morning. 

I have decided to stay with my friend in Dwarka for a while first, I will just bring some necessary stuff at the start then shift to a PG near office & then bring rest of my stuff from Lucknow. Few things I will need to buy from Delhi only.

Official joining date is June 1 but if I am able to, I can join early too, like I said...I m just a sitting duck here in Lucknow. Even left all my GFs cos thre wasn't any mental satisfaction.


----------



## enticer86 (May 7, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> ...Even left all my GFs cos thre wasn't any mental satisfaction.



Gud one.! Get one in Delhi now.. Life would be easier for the first few days!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 7, 2008)

Nah, no more GFs, all girls start friendship with me normally but eventually they fall for me despite of me saying "I am bad, I am a casanova...don't fall for me".

It's better to have simple friend girls who I can share a cup of cofee with in Barista, or go to Karol Bag for some shopping of kitchen items etc....i do this here with my school friend gals already. 

Besides, I have no idea about Delhi girls....for them I might be just another idiot, well mannered, decent & respectful guy


----------



## CadCrazy (May 8, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Thanks Kalpik, I got your number, save mine.
> 
> I am coming to Delhi on May 10 for 1 day as I have to attend the MVP open day with Shantanu in Nehru Place, Eros Towers. I will go the new office same day to fill my offer letter etc. I will come back to Lucknow on May 11 morning.
> 
> ...



Abe kabhi to chod diya kar apni g/f ke kisse sab pak chuke hain yahan par


----------



## gary4gar (May 8, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Abe kabhi to chod diya kar apni g/f ke kisse sab pak chuke hain yahan par


----------



## gxsaurav (May 8, 2008)

i know bro, that's y left them all, peace of mind now.


----------



## enticer86 (May 8, 2008)

JFYI, Delhi gals are much better - they'd do to you what the politicians have been doing to this country, and then react like the _aam aadmi_ does when asked abt inflation. lol!!!


----------



## din (May 8, 2008)

Can't blame GX, hes so glamorous and nice looking.

Not a surprise he get so many GFs


----------



## nish_higher (May 8, 2008)

congo man..!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 10, 2008)

Congrats man. Even I work in kalkaji, new delhi and its real close to GK2


----------



## gxsaurav (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reply guys. I M in train right now & going to Delhi to attend MVP Open Day at Nehru Place, Shantanu is also expected there.

I will fill my contract & get offer letter today. 

hey, which area of Delhi has least water & electricity problems?

About the GF thing, will reply from Lucknow, it's too much to write on a mobile phone.

Sent from my 2 years old K750i  using a JAVA app called Opera Mini


----------



## iMav (May 10, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> JFYI, Delhi gals are much better - they'd do to you what the politicians have been doing to this country, and then react like the _aam aadmi_ does when asked abt inflation. lol!!!


WTF! hahahah thats the best explanation i have read  super!


----------



## enticer86 (May 10, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> hey, which area of Delhi has least water & electricity problems?


Some posh colonies of North Delhi have the least water and electricity probs, rest its ur LUCK!



iMav said:


> WTF! hahahah thats the best explanation i have read  super!


Thank u, a senior member lik u appreciating, makes me feel superb!


----------



## ArZuNeOs (May 10, 2008)

congrats gx_saurav on ur Job & May u go up all the way 

May the force...God.. be with you always


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> hey, which area of Delhi has least water & electricity problems?



Rohini,Pitampura,Prashant vihar and some other North Delhi colonies.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 10, 2008)

But these colonies are far if you have the job in south Delhi, traveling would be a pain. Take it from me, I live in Rohini and I have suffered it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2008)

^^
May i ask which sector?I too live in Rohini.


----------



## praka123 (May 10, 2008)

I saw on UTVi news yesterday regarding *water mafia* in Delhi!frightening!you have to pay for water?


----------



## hullap (May 10, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I saw on UTVi news yesterday regarding *water mafia* in Delhi!frightening!you have to pay for water?


isnt it shocking
after everything being free 
i hope water was open source,
w8 it is,
source code is H20 
who'll compile water when there is mineral water


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2008)

^^
Lame


----------



## hullap (May 10, 2008)

^
nice description of yourself


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 10, 2008)

^^
Dont wanna spam the thread so GTH!


----------



## hullap (May 10, 2008)

^
who started it



i was pissed bout prakash uncle putting foss EVERYWHERE


----------



## karmanya (May 10, 2008)

Try CP if you have unlimited funds, friends on curzon road are like "water and electricity problems? wtf are those?". 
Though try for a place near IIT in south delhi or near the DU colleges in northern delhi as they are pretty likely to have cheap PGs. I would recommend airtel or vodafone for the phone as the rest are pretty crappy. Connectivity shouldnt be a problem with autos everywhere and you can always hitch a bus. the best places to shop in south delhi would be khan market or south ex or sarojni. otherwise old delhi is always there but its a pain to get around in.
Cheers and look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> May i ask which sector?I too live in Rohini.



Sector 1, Avantika.

Wat abt you.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 10, 2008)

I M in train right now & returning to lucknow from MVP open day in Delhi, Microsoft Office Eros Tower, NP.

I got my appointment letter today, joining is from June 1. 

I will read all this thred from home, phone battery is low



enticer86 said:


> JFYI, Delhi gals are much better - they'd do to you what the politicians have been doing to this country, and then react like the _aam aadmi_ does when asked abt inflation. lol!!!


 
Lolz...no matter where the girls are from, they are girls after all. I won't discuss much but if treated properly, they are all same.



> Rohini,Pitampura,Prashant vihar and some other North Delhi colonies.


 
I got my Sister's friend in Pitampura, near the Police Station. How far is it from GK2? 

What is the expected cost of a PG in the above mentioned area & CP? My requirments are not much....roti, kapra, makan & computer . Roti & Makan I want in PG.

p.s. - 5th requriement isn't mentioned here.

One more thing, does Airtel Mobile office requires a post paid connection or pre-paid?


----------



## kumarmohit (May 11, 2008)

Pitam pura is very far from GK2. Auto takes 45 mts to an hour. Bus takes more than 2 hours!


----------



## enticer86 (May 11, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I got my Sister's friend in Pitampura, near the Police Station. How far is it from GK2?
> 
> What is the expected cost of a PG in the above mentioned area & CP? My requirments are not much....roti, kapra, makan & computer . Roti & Makan I want in PG.
> 
> ...



1. Pitampura from Gk2 is atleast 1.5 hours. But its very near from my place  
2. Expected cost of PG at DU area ranges from 6k-10k a month. and roti,kapda,makan is there, get ur own computer. Also pls note u need atleast cooler, if not AC too. 
Pls make sure you have AC etc in PG coz when you're back from office, you'd be sweating as hell!




kumarmohit said:


> Pitam pura is very far from GK2. Auto takes 45 mts to an hour. Bus takes more than 2 hours!



nahi yaar auto also takes 1.5 hours easily.


----------



## VD17 (May 12, 2008)

about girls in Delhi: STAY AWAY!
they'll rip you off... heh... 
anyway, congrats on your new job. Was just wondering though, will you be managing work while staying at Dwarka?


----------



## din (May 12, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> p.s. - 5th requriement isn't mentioned here.



No need to mention, we all know 

5 - Option to go out at 2 AM to install Vista, PCs readily available for installation


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 12, 2008)

hey gx, 

i have some friends at Miranda House and Stephens, want me to introduce them to u?? 

Btw, a statutory warning,stay away from the 2nd/3rd year stephenians... the least u can hear if u go and greet is.. "Dude,ur breath is spoiling my make-up".

better try miranda or hindu or a few others...


----------



## gxsaurav (May 12, 2008)

din said:


> No need to mention, we all know
> 
> 5 - Option to go out at 2 AM to install Vista, PCs readily available for installation


 
No Wrong, Installing Vista at 2 AM is not my requirement at all.

A decent friend girl I can talk to once in a while who understand me is a requirement.



> about girls in Delhi: STAY AWAY!
> they'll rip you off... heh...
> anyway, congrats on your new job. Was just wondering though, will you be managing work while staying at Dwarka?


 
Ok, I will stay away from them. My friend stays in Dwarka so I will go there for the first few days & go to office from dwarka till I find a PG near GK2



> i have some friends at Miranda House and Stephens, want me to introduce them to u??


 
Ya sure, It would be good to meet u, other boys of digit forum & your friends from stephans & miranda house. Like I said before that I am no longer interested in making GFs so normal friendship shouldn't be a problem for them I suppose. Miranda House is close to my Brother's Hansraj College who is 2nd GX sans the computer & desigining part. mere hi nakshe kadam par chal raha hai woh bhi 

Lolz.....I have learned a lot while working in Bangalore, Gurgaon, & freelancing, & also while studying in Arena Multimedia. Girls are girls, they have attitude & there crap but that will matter to me only if I m looking for them to be my GF, normal friendship main even girls don't look at all that....

If she tells me " U R spoiling my makeup"...I will say simply "Makeup??? really, U don't seem to need any." . Besides, I never ever go & greet, I create such circumstances that they come & greet me 

P.S.- 5th requirement is Flirting :">

I m noting down things to take with me to Delhi at the first trip, rest I will buy from Delhi like a shelf & almira etc. C Ya in a while


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 12, 2008)

^^sambhalke boss..ab to larkiyon ka raj hai..ab to police complaint ke liye evidence bhi nahi chahiye..esp in delhi.


----------



## din (May 12, 2008)

GX

No, I will not blame the girls. The problem is with YOU !!!!

You are glamorous and thats the reasons all girls are always behind you. And you blame them, how cruel.

Regarding Vista, I stopped that joke. Was too much I think lol, sorry.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 12, 2008)

> You are glamorous and thats the reasons all girls are always behind you. And you blame them, how cruel.


 
Oh thank u din, thank u....

In other news, on May 10, while going from Ajmeri Gate to Hansraj College Hostal I was in Metro & met a gal in there. Just to pass time I started talking to her & she asked me "Which College r u from?". When i said i m not in college, i work she couldn't believe & said "U don't look like 22".....anyway the outcome was that the girl took my Lucknow number & said she will give me a call. She left at Rajiv Chawk. I never expected her to call me after tht, i don't look like those cool Delhi boys anyway....

Funny thing, today she gave me a call from Delhi.....gr8, abhi Lucknow chora nahi & got a Friend gal in Delhi , she said she is in Kirorimal college doing B.Com 3rd year.

Another thing, she told me about Lazpat Nagar, how is it for a Paying Guest, any idea?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 12, 2008)

@Gx-arre uncle abhi to Delhi me settle bhi nahi hue aur............................!!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 13, 2008)

^^^^ lolz......Trust me, I am away from them, I was least expecting her call...even forgot how she looked like...

anyway, Lazpat Nagar, how is it for P.G.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 13, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> anyway, Lazpat Nagar, how is it for P.G.


Lazpat nagar is good place to live added with a good market.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 13, 2008)

@Gx-I have no idea about places in Delhi  Asking me is useless.But i know a bit about north Delhi areas like Rohini,Pitampuram,Prashant Vihar.And of course Palika bazaar


----------



## CadCrazy (May 13, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> And of course Palika bazaar



Chor tera to roj ka aana jana hai wahan


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2008)

^^rofl


----------



## gary4gar (May 13, 2008)

@Gx:Its better take a independent accommodation considering you have a 5th requirement. else there would be lot of complaints from roommates 




just joking


----------



## gxsaurav (May 13, 2008)

Ok, then I have told that gal today to look for a good PG with proper food in Lazpat Nagar. If I can get a Good P.G. with food for 5K in Lazpat Nagar, I will take it. 

4 years back when my sister was in Delhi, I used to go with her once in a while to lazpat nagar market, near that Cinema Hall 3C. The market is near so buying everyday items & packed food shouldn't be a problem then. I don't shop much & neither are my requirments very high. I will buy an electric kettle & stove from Delhi only.

The plan so far is that I will stay in P.G for about 2 months close to my office in GK2. In these 2 months I will shift all my stuff from Lucknow to Delhi including my Workstation & Bike. Bike is important else it will just eat rust in Lucknow. Then me, my friends from Dwarka & brother will shift somewhere close in a rented home.

My workstation will be one stop solution for everything as the way I have made it. For first 2 months I will use IDEA GPRS on my mobile phone only then buy an Airtel Postpaid SIM for using Airtel Mobile office with EDGE on computer. I will also buy a K850i ASAP


----------



## gary4gar (May 13, 2008)

Better get a Data card, Mobile office sucks big time.


----------



## dhanusaud (May 13, 2008)

whtever it may be, congrats man for job offer.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 13, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Chor tera to roj ka aana jana hai wahan


Torrent aur RS hia toh.
Palika bazaar is only for modded consoles
Game DVDs are full of scratches


----------



## VD17 (May 13, 2008)

Hey GX, you can try Lajpat Nagar - II, Amar Colony, East of Kailash etc. These places are close to each other and have many PGs. And Amar Colony, Lajpat Nagar - 4, East of Kailash and Dayanand Colony are closer to Nehru place than Lajpat Nagar - II (where the central market is). Although I dont know how good the PG for guys are (this place is full of PG for girls). I currently live in Amar Colony in a rented flat (2 bedrooms)... We pay 5K (give or take 1K) for the rent, the food (we have a cook who comes in and makes the stuff), cleaning and most of the groceries. So sharing a flat is also a good option ere although the rent here in south Delhi is exorbitant as compared to, say, east Delhi like Mayur Vihar and all. But then again, they're quite far.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 14, 2008)

^^^ 5K for a 2 bedroom flat, hmm...seems good enough for me, 3 people can easily live in it & share the cost. The Gal did tell me about Amar Colony that I can find good flats there. 

Cleaning I can do on my own. Food I can make on my own but till I get my utensils I can't.

Let met talk to my "new contact from metro"


----------



## VD17 (May 14, 2008)

We spend 5K individually. Our rent, including electricity (we run a cooler full time, computer, tv and refridgerator) comes to around 11K. All other stuff included it comes to 5K per person (includes stuff like newspaper bills, internet bill, cable, cook, cleaning and groceries). At max it would go to 5.3K.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 14, 2008)

That will get quite costly & I will need to look for a room mate preety quick. My friends from Dwarka can come only by August else I will have to shift to Dwarka.

Can U guys find me a good PG with food close to GK2 area? If something like this is available then I will directly land in that PG only on 26th May.


----------



## karmanya (May 14, 2008)

I hate how its so much easier to find girls-only PG's than guys or co-ed PG's.
keep in mind that delhi PG's are a lot more expensive than a couple of other cities.
check out this link-*www.indiaproperty.com/index.php?option=listing&page=acurlviewlisting&listingid=IA203436


----------



## gxsaurav (May 14, 2008)

Co-Ed PG is also fine for me, I can live with both guys & gals or with gals alone .

This is true indeed, finding a girls PG is much easier then finding a boys PG. hum boys kahan jayen??


----------



## VD17 (May 15, 2008)

Sure, i'll try to find something for you. By the way just to give you an idea of things here, there are flats available in a variety of ranges. A single room with bathroom can cost you around 4K if you get lucky. Since you'll be coming in the end of may, PG's and flats are easier to find during month ends and beginnings. I'll keep my eyes open for single room accomodations too if they seem reasonable.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 15, 2008)

VD17 said:


> Sure, i'll try to find something for you. By the way just to give you an idea of things here, there are flats available in a variety of ranges. A single room with bathroom can cost you around 4K if you get lucky. Since you'll be coming in the end of may, PG's and flats are easier to find during month ends and beginnings. I'll keep my eyes open for single room accomodations too if they seem reasonable.


 
That would be really helpful. If it works out I will direcly go to PG only. My requirment in a PG room are

1) A Bed or bedding
2) One Almira & shelf
3) Desert Cooler will do
4) Good Food (a must requirment)


----------



## techx (May 16, 2008)

congrats on ur new job man...


----------



## gxsaurav (May 21, 2008)

Emergency digiters, nature emergency...

I m leaving Lucknow on May 25 & will go to my friend's place in Dwarka. Between May 26th & May 31 I need to find a P.G or Room on rent for boys somewhere in GK1, Kalkaji, Lazpat Nagar, Amar Colony. Rent is preferred but not too high. Even one room will do. My requirments aren't much high either in the initial stage.

*I need all the help I can get from you guys, if you know of such P.G or Rent appartments then let me know here. PM me the phone number of the person to talk to....*

Personally I prefer staying close to the home of some users from digit forum in the above mentioned area cos I don't know much people in Delhi. At least initially I can take help in settling down.


----------



## karmanya (May 21, 2008)

I'll try, but finding PG's there at the 11th hour is pretty hard.


----------



## VD17 (May 21, 2008)

yeah i'm facing the same problem, saurav. the places i rang up said the have no vacancies for single rooms. I'm still trying, though. Plus, its better if you come and see the PG's before deciding which one to go to. I suggest you come to Delhi, put up at dwarka for the time being, we'll fix a meeting and i can help ya out with the stuff since its almost final that you'll be staying in this area itself.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 22, 2008)

Ok, that is what I have planned. My brother is there so can take his help too.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 26, 2008)

This just in...my friend's roommate in dwarka is leaving the house by first week of June, so Now I can stay there too.

I calculated. If I stay in South Ex then I will have to pay a total of approx Rs 5.5 anyway for PG & conveyance with food. If I stay at my friend's place in Dwarka I will have to Pay Rs 3k for rent, 800 for Tiffin service & I will make a Pass for Metro to commute from Dwarka to Pragati Maidan, from where I will take an Auto to reach my office. The total expense comes to be Rs 5.5k anyway, so isn't it better if I stay with my friends only?

I will be taking my computer there in 1 or 2 months after settling down, & my bike after that. I know it will take time to reach office & from there to home but I don't have anything else to do much now anyway.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 28, 2008)

Hi gx_saurav,.
I am living in Govindpuri Extension(  near kalkaji )  as a PG. I am alone in that room as of now , but one more can live there. Currently I am paying Rs. 5500 including 3 times meals besides bed/bedding. But , if another guy comes , rent will be reduced to Rs.4500. The place is quite good. PM sent.
Reply soon.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 31, 2008)

sorry wasn't able to check PM. 

I have reached Delhi & staying at Dwarka right now. I purchased whatever I needed so far & got an IDEA SIM. I activated IDEA Net 1 plan of GPRS but gmail mobile, opera mini & morange 90% of the time say "connection failed, check if U r connected". I got 4 settings to install, what should I use? Idea_gprs, idea_mobile or idea_internet? which SIM has best GPRS service in Delhi


----------



## karmanya (May 31, 2008)

I would say airtel.


----------



## kalpik (May 31, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> sorry wasn't able to check PM.
> 
> I have reached Delhi & staying at Dwarka right now. I purchased whatever I needed so far & got an IDEA SIM. I activated IDEA Net 1 plan of GPRS but gmail mobile, opera mini & morange 90% of the time say "connection failed, check if U r connected". I got 4 settings to install, what should I use? Idea_gprs, idea_mobile or idea_internet? which SIM has best GPRS service in Delhi


Frankly speaking, IDEA sucks.. The network sucks, and so does the GPRS. I dont thnk Opera Mini works on IDEA GPRS. On IDEA GPRS, you can just use the phone's in-built browser i guess.. No other application will work.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 31, 2008)

i m able to use opera mini with idea GPRS. I opted Idea cos there call rates r good. i pay a fixed sum of Rs 125 & I get 300 free local SMS, STD at Rs 1, 50 free STD SMS & GPRS at 1 paise per KB.

Does airtel has similar rates or unlimited GPRS?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 2, 2008)

I am at office now, first day at work

I inquired about GPRS services of Airtel & Relience etc. I have decided that I am going to buy a N82 this month & will keep my IDEA SIM with me cos Idea services suit me. I have to pay Rs 95 fixed every month & I get STD & local calls at Rs 1, 300 local SMS to any network free & 50 STD SMS free. Other then this I need to pay Rs 30 per month for the Net 1 plan, & I get GPRS at Rs 1/kb. Now, I need to make STD calls as well as STD SMS so for this IDEA suits me best as a Phone but not internet. 

However, I am getting Airtel Broadband in my area , the old skool Rs 750 for 256 kbps unlimited wired broadband. I will be bringing my workstation to Delhi by the end of this month & will get this broadband connection at home.

I am also buying a Reliance phone for Rs 1400 + Rs 496 card for unlimited RIM to RIM STD free, all gal friends in Lucknow already use RIM so it will be easy. We will make a reliance community 

That does for my work for Phone, for Internet I will have net at home as Airtel Broadband, for GPRS which now I won't need much anyway I can either continue to use IDEA or switch to Vodafone/Airtel prepaid SIM. 

Does Airtel provides tarrif rates like i m paying with Idea??? Like a Rs 35 SMS card for 300 local SMS free?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 2, 2008)

saara paisa mobiles aur connection par hi uda dega kya?
kuch khana khaneke liye bhi bacha liyo


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 5, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> saara paisa mobiles aur connection par hi uda dega kya?
> kuch khana khaneke liye bhi bacha liyo



That reminds me, where can I buy MTR Ready to eat Dal & some Curry based vegrtables near GK2 & Dwarka. I am staying at Sector 18b, Pocket L&T.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 5, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> That reminds me, where can I buy MTR Ready to eat Dal & some Curry based vegrtables near GK2 & Dwarka. I am staying at Sector 18b, Pocket L&T.


If you are a bacholar looking to live alone and work, I would advice you to learn to cook. Its easy and its worth it.


----------



## karmanya (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually I'd agree- I've always found the MTR foods to be crap so every 10-15 when I'm forced to look after myself, its easier on my palette and stomach to cook.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 6, 2008)

lolz... gautam, i already know how to cook, but would U mind getting me a gas connection quickly? 

hey, who wants a Delhi digit meet


----------



## karmanya (Jun 6, 2008)

lol, maybe a hot plate?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 9, 2008)

I bought a Reliance Prepaid connection here yesterday. Rs 1,400 for the LG 3000 set + Prepaid connection & Rs 496 recharge for free unlimited STD & Local to Reliance Phones. This does for my communication needs as all my G-Fs in Lucknow use a GSM phone & a Reliance phone. However, I wanted to know that will it still be free if I call from my Reliance to other Reliance Smart & Reliance Landline?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 10, 2008)

OFFTOPIC:
* Delhi ppl, including gx_saurav I need some urgent help! *
Can you pls check this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90219


----------



## shambhavigupta (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome to Delhi


----------



## VD17 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Saurav,
frstly, apologies for disappearing... taking my exams.

Regarding that MTR thing, I think its easily available at Bharat Petroleum's In & Out stores. And also 24X7 (there's one adjacent to Satyam, Nehru Place). The only In & Out i know of near GK2 is in GK1, opposite to the road that goes to Satyam. I'm not sure whether that place is exactly GK 1 or Sant Nagar but when you take a left beneath the Nehru place flyover when coming from GK2, the I&O falls on that road on the left.
How do you commute daily, by the way?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh! Commutation is hell in Delhi. I miss my bike. I am going to Lucknow this Saturday, will return by Monday night. I will bring my computer with me this time, at least some time pass will be possible at home with Crysis & Porn...

I found the In&Out Outlets here in Petrol pumps. Usually I only buy MTR or Haldiram Packed Dal or Sabji as the tiffin service at my home always gives good cooked Rice & Chapatis but just that sometimes it gives some vegetable I don't like to eat like _kaddoo_ so I just cook the MTR one. For breakfast, an omelet with Kellogs Chocos does the job. I order my lunch in office. 

Now, I will have my computer with me soon. I live in Dwarka, sector 18b, Pocket L&T & Airtel broadband isn't available there yet, MTNL is quite costly as I will need to install a phone line first. The only viable option is to get Sify broadband for 2 months, by that time Airtel broadband will be available there. I can also connect my Idea GPRS to computer at a price of Rs 20 per day, although it will be slow but good enough for checking mails etc. 

Now comes the Phone & GPRS service part. The Airtel 444 plans suits me perfectly in post paid. So far in 3 weeks I have made 4.5 hrs of outgoing calls so the limit of 7.5 hrs in a month free does sounds good to me. Beyond that I will only have to pay Rs .5 for local calls to any mobile & .5 for local SMS to any mobile.

For STD I have a Reliance Phone so STD from Airtel at Rs 1 is again good for me as that is what I m paying right now with Idea. I have paid Rs 800 so far in 3 weeks on my phone needs so instead of that, the Airtel 444 at Rs 444 seems nice to me.

I inquired about Mobile office online & I found this page. Now, isn't there something like unlimited Airtel EDGE/GPRS service which I can use in my computer to connect? On this page it is written that Airtel Mobile Office gives unlimited internet access for Rs 499. So for a fixed total of Rs 943 each month I get unlimited EDGE based Internet Service + 7.5 hrs talk time & 444 free SMS to to any mobile anywhere in India & beyond that rates which are quite nominal. Add to it Rs 500 each month for my Reliance Phone so for Rs 1.5k everymonth all my communication needs are fullfilled when used with Nokia N82 which I am buying next month.

how is the credibility of Airtel? R they like Apple in extorting money in post paid? I won't be using any dialer tone or other such silly services.


----------



## VD17 (Jun 17, 2008)

woah.. huge post... short of time so i'll reply to just few things right now...

I'm using the MTNL 749NU plan.. good speed but the limit is the damper... night unltd. is an upside... and also in my area (amar colony) airtel bb aint that good.. i noticed that they screw up when the density of connections is higher...
yeah.. get your bike... we got ours and commuting is dirt cheap now.. 
well here these guys employ a different technique for recovery of bills.. they'll call and pester you at first.. and then one fine day you'll get a call on your alternate number from patiala house court telling you that the recovery agency has filed a suit against (that is if you do not receve the summon sooner). my friend forgot a bill of 1300 and they sued him for 13K. he paid the bill and they withdrew the case. A neighbour who has a reliance had a similiar issue.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 17, 2008)

Bill Payment won't be a problem, I got an Airtel Office next to my home in Dwarka. I can pay the postpaid bill there the day I get the bill at home printed.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 17, 2008)

for internet, try getting a Tata or reliance USB modem
maybe BSNL also, if available there.

my friends uses Bsnl EVDO usb modem.he gets speeds around 1.5mbps(promised speed 2mbps) and charges are Rs.500/- per month for a unlimited connection.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 17, 2008)

BSNL EVDO isn't available in Delhi


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, I reached Lucknow today morning, met all the old friends & bank balance is nil cos they all took treat.....

I m taking my computer with me to Delhi on this round. There are only 5 things which need to be taken there, CPU, Monitor, Headphone, Mouse & Keyboard. I was using head phones in Lucknow but in Delhi I will be needing a good pair of speakers which also need to look good. I was eying on Creative Gigaworks T20,T40 & HD50...anyone knows what the cost is?


----------



## karmanya (Jun 22, 2008)

I can give you the number for the official sennhieser dealer for Delhi if you'd like.
I would go to Nehru Place and check out prices there.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2008)

I m inclining towards Creative more as they look great. Personally I will still prefer my headphones but roommates would obviously prefer to use speakers.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 1, 2008)

Need help immediately
*
My Idea SIM is blocked.* I got a SMS & call from Idea office that my Documents have been rejected & I need to re-submit them in few days. I did submitted the documents few days back & still nothing has happened & my phone was disconnected after I submitted the documents.

I want to switch to something else now. I checked Airtel Postpaid Rs 444 plan, it suits me but STD SMS are at Rs 1.5 which is very costly & *as far as I know, Airtel has no SMS card which can reduce the cost. 80% of my SMS are STD*.. *Idea has a plan in which by paying Rs 29 I get 50 Free STD SMS. Does Airtel prepaid or postpaid has any such plan?*

*Also, I can also switch to Vodafone here as the Vodafone EDGE service is good in Dwarka side. How is Vodafone???*

Does Vodafone has service similar to Idea like these

1) Unlimited EDGE internet on mobile & Computer @ Rs 600(max a month, Rs 20 per day)

2) Rs 31 Call rate card to make Local & STD calls at Rs 1

3) Rs 29 STD SMS card for 50 STD SMS

4) Rs 35 SMS card for 300 local SMS.

I mostly need to do STD SMS & Calls, so cheap STD SMS is required which Idea is providing me, I hope Vodafone has such plan.

I need Unlimited Internet which is a must so if if my documents are cleared for Idea then I am activating the Unlimited Net at Rs 20 a day plan. At Rs 600 a month I get Unlimited EDGE internet which is fixed & along with it I can use Prepaid as required.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2008)

hey, where is Sony Ericsson Service Center in Delhi?


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 17, 2008)

*www.sony.co.in/section/servicecenters



> Sony Service Center	About Sony Service Center »
> LAJPAT NAGAR DELHI INSIDE
> K-15 LAJPAT NAGAR II NEW DELHI
> Phone : 26991205
> ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2008)

C.R. Park's service center is closest to my office, I hope they will change my Phone's Joystick & body.

I bought HPM-75 from Sony World in Hauj Khas today. 

I didn't look for SE Service center here today. I need to change my K750i's joystick, is it a good to get it changed from Gaffar Market or should I change it in SE Service Center. In lucknow SE service center said it can be changed for Rs 500, should I go for it or go to gaffar market, I don't think they will change it for Rs 200 in G.M anyway


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 17, 2008)

Better go for Sony Service center


----------



## mavihs (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey, i just saw this tread 2day. Welcome 2 Delhi!!!!
Meet u day after 2moro.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 18, 2008)

hi mahvis, I m in Delhi since May 28


----------



## dreams (Jul 18, 2008)

@gx_saurav
Me too came to delhi and living in dwarka..regarding your phone problem..take my words..I have never encountered such a bizarre service from Vodafone..DO NOT OPT FOR IT.

I purchased the vodafone from a mini store in sector 10 market..that a#$ told me it wil be activated in 2 hours..when contacted Vodafone they told a verification officer will come to my place after 3 days..once the process is done, the sime gets activated..after 3 days the officer came, asked my sis why they need another vodafone since they hv 2 other numbers from them. my sis replied to that and the officer told that he needs to meet my uncle and then only can submit the papers.

So one fine sunday went to vodafone store in sector 12, verified ourselves, and that happy to help agent told the sim will get activated after 3 days..its already been 7 days without a sim and stil more 3 days..so waited and stil nothing on the 3rd day..so called happy to help..they asked whether I purchased the sim from a dealer..I said yes..he blankly told then we cant help you in this issue and go to the vodafone store and check..bullshit.

what a way to help. the next day went to vodafone store at 7.55 in the eve and already the shutters are down..so was thinking wat to do..to my surprise, saw a airtel store right opp to the vodafone..went ther..told my needs, roaming and std is needed.

The polite agent gave me a plan 599.

first 599 rs is free.
plus 100 minutes roaming free.

after 599 rs, everything is one rupee.
even incuming and outgoing while roaming is 1 rupee.

immediately opted for it..since we have airtel landline, they didn't get the security deposit or activation charges too. good service.

the agent told the sime wil get activated the next day by 1 pm. the verification will come in 2 days.

as the agent told, the same happened. now everything is set right and I am a happy airtel cu.

initially my credit limit was 500, then yesterday I checked it was showing as 1300. awesome.

Pls go for AIRTEL.

Oops..was looking to shed out my worries reg VODAFONE which resulted in this long post.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, I have decided to stay with Idea only. The phone plans of Idea suit my needs the best. This month I messaged 150 STD SMS 7 I paid Rs 90 for it. In Vodafone or Airtel I would have required to pay Rs 300 for 150 SMS. Idea is good for me. The network might be bad but I don't find it bad, I don't makie many local calls either, I get calls instead.

*I need help, serious help. Where is Sony Ericsson Authorised Service Center in Delhi close to GK2/Nehru Place or Dwarka? I need to get my K750i's joystick & body changed. *The ones given above are for Sony Consumer electronics.


----------



## karmanya (Jul 21, 2008)

*www.sonyericsson.com/cws/support/servicelocator?cc=in&lc=en


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 1, 2008)

I tried looking for that service center but wasn't able to find any. Can anyone tell me exact address of the service center & where it is? I can go then.

I took Airtel broadband here in my home but due to some disputes with my roommates I won't be going for a shared connection with them. They have there own connection while I m taking my own separate connection. I am buying it for 4 months only because as soon as I get my Nokia N82, I will switch to Idea EDGE or Airtel Moblile office. Rs 600 for net in my phone as well as computer is a gr8 deal for me as I am at office in morning where I already have net & I need net at home only in nights & on weekends.


----------



## VD17 (Aug 1, 2008)

Saurav, I don't exacttly know where K-15 Lajpat nagar is but I think that if you get in  the area, people can guide you.
I noticed from the list above that they have one at South EX - 2 as well... that should be easy to find... South ex-2 main market isn't too obscure so you can have a look there as well.. and its not too far from lajpat nagar...


----------



## hellgate (Aug 2, 2008)

hey i'm in Tughlakabad Ext (Kalkaji DDA).where will be the nearest Motorola service center?plz help me.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, my bad luck is going bad. My UTStarcom Modem which I was using in  Lucknow with BSNL won't work with Airtel in Delhi. Today the technical guys came  & they tried to configure but the modem just didn't work, instead it worked  fine with there own Beetel 110BXI modem. The technician gave me the modem for  few days freee, as I will be buying my own net connection once I return from Lucknow on  18th. 



 I am actually thinking of skipping wired net connection compleately. Why not  switch to Wireless Data card based net service till I buy my N82??? Which Wireless USB based data card service I should opt for in Delhi.


----------



## enticer86 (Aug 9, 2008)

Vodafone USB stick.. try it.

*www.vodafone.in/existingusers/VBS/Pages/usbstick.aspx


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2008)

I am in a big dilemma now. I need net connection whether broadband or Wireless Data card for 4 months only cos after that I will switch to using my mobile phone for connecting my computer to internet. I don't have my own address proof here yet so that's the main problem in getting my own individual net connection at home. I did get a document from office made showing my address proof but lets see if Airtel will approve it.

I am taking the Home 799 plan so I will have to pay Rs 300 for installation charges, Rs 500 for Modem & 2 months rental (Rs 1,600) in advance. So a total expance of Rs 2,100 but then I won't get any bill for 2 months. Second option is this Data card but I have heard that the speed is usually pathetic on these Data cards. The cards are costly though. Here are the tariff rate of Idea & Airtel. Vodafone has no unlimited net plan available.

*Airtel*

*img297.imageshack.us/img297/8545/snag0008pm9.png

*Idea*

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/4410/snag0009hf3.png

So I pay atleast Rs 2,500 for data card with additional charges for unlimited net. Hmm...is it a good option for me??? Can't justify it as I don't have a laptop.


----------



## VD17 (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, I'm personally not in favour of data cards. The speeds are frustrating and the prices very high. So in my opinion, broadband would be quite better.

Regarding address proof, see if the letter from your office can be notarized (i'll get you more details on that later if you need cause i don;t exactly know which notary will be closest to you). After that, no company makes a fuss. Although I'm not exactly sure how the whole notary thing works. Reliance asked me to get my lease agreement notarized so i guess that the letter from the office can be notarized as well.
And try to find some airtel bb users in your neighbourhood and ask them about the speeds. The speed varies greatly with locality. My aunt in lajpat nagar - 2 gets nearly 500kbps (whereas her plan is 256) while my friend in GK-I, also on the same plan, gets as low as 100kbps during the day.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 9, 2008)

Rather than going for an airtel data card, buy a new airtel mobile connection(one year advance rental Rs.499). On this, you get unlimited data access without any charges for Rs. 499 as against 999 on data card. You can use the same sim in data card as well.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 10, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Rather than going for an airtel data card, buy a new airtel mobile connection(one year advance rental Rs.499). On this, you get unlimited data access without any charges for Rs. 499 as against 999 on data card. You can use the same sim in data card as well.



That's the problem, right now I just have a GPRS enabled K750i, It doesn't have EDGE so won't go for phone method just now.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 10, 2008)

As with anything ..... checking in Wikimapia might be more help then you might have thought  ... It was my savior during the tough days in bangalore .... People have usually marked all of the popular and important places there


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah but Wikimapina needs a computer with net connection. The way I am, I don't need computers to do my work although it is computing only 

GPS in Nokia N82 FTW


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 10, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> That's the problem, right now I just have a GPRS enabled K750i, It doesn't have EDGE so won't go for phone method just now.



But Airtel's site say you can use your existing postpaid connection sim in their usb modem as well. So use mobile office on postpaid connection using airtel usb modem(Rs.2999 or 3350) and save Rs. 500(+taxes) a month


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 10, 2008)

Edit


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 10, 2008)

Finally, my bike will be here by the end of this week. Where in Delhi can I buy good quality branded Helmets. I had a Studds Ninja Helmet in Lucknow, I was hoping to buy something better. Where is the market where Bikers of Delhi go to shop


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 11, 2008)

Why a new helmet, bike ke saath Ninja bhi magaa le. Unless ofcourse woh toot gaya hai. Delhi mein lete time be careful. Helmets mein duplicacy bahut jada hai


----------



## VD17 (Sep 11, 2008)

I think the best place for helmets is near the jhandewalan metro station... just when you descend the metro station, you should see some good helmet shops on the right side (if you're headed towards dwarka)


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 11, 2008)

VD17 said:


> I think the best place for helmets is near the jhandewalan metro station... just when you descend the metro station, you should see some good helmet shops on the right side (if you're headed towards dwarka)



Ok, Will have a look at it today or tomorrow.


----------

